# Tijuana Taxi



## Kidcapri50 (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm new and I guess I posting in right forum section.

Anyway, I recently cleaned my brothers basement out of his new (old) house and cam across a crap load of old toys. One of which is called the tijuana taxi still in box with original 9.99 price tag. I looks brand new, it looks to be a 32 ford street rod with alittle mexican driving wearing a mexican hat.It says Tijuana Taxi. Just looking for info. if any.

I also for shoe boxes with variuod slot cars also (panthers, batmobile,Gas powered gto slots, and real nice tin carrying case filled with tiny slot cars with accessories.

Among all the toys there was also a Great Garloo In Box, a hugr armey tank and battle ships.I found boxes and boxes of stuff.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Welcome to the board. Any pix for the models and slot cars? Looks like a nice find. They sound like there might be some nice items to put on an auction site. rr


----------



## slomo (Dec 29, 2003)

Howdy, I would like to see the pics too. Welcome.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I think everybody want to see 'em... And please show 'em to us before auctioning on eeeBay


----------



## Kidcapri50 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Pictures*

Started with slotcars and threw in a couple of the other toy also.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Interesting!
Thanks for the pics...
Scott


----------



## Mack_Mechanic (Mar 12, 2005)

WOW nice find there.Should bring some nice cash on E-Bay.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Those outboard motors sure look cool, do they run?


----------



## Kidcapri50 (Nov 27, 2005)

I haven't tested them, I just bought those doll stands and put in a little display case in my garage. They came in original boxes with instructions.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello and welcome to the boards!

Ahh, some great finds there, and you jogged my memory banks in a good way.

It’s been too many years remember much of the details, but I can offer-up a little help—

The red (larger scale) slot is a Cox brand Cheetah. I had one before Dad got a hold of my slot-case. The other twin cockpit one, a guy I knew had, but I don’t recall the name or brand of it. The Taxi, I recall only seeing adverts for.

The other open-cockpit looks familiar too—maybe a Monogram or something…

I had a big battleship, too. Is it called “Big Bertha” or something? It shot these foam rockets out off the spring loaded gun barrels and came with a whole platoon of mini soldiers tanks, and a few helicopters, if I’m not mistaken. I had a huge aircraft carrier as well and might be getting the two crossed.

Plus, I had a “Great Garloo”! It was a favorite of mine—being able to roam around the room and pick up my toys with those foam palms on his (her?) hands. I never liked the leopard skin mini-skirt, though. Dad jettisoned that one, too. I remember it worked fine up until the day I discovered it’d disappeared. 

You mentioned a few others I would like to see pics of--
The Batmobile for one, and as many pics as you’d care to share of the smaller scale slots. And, any other pics you’d like to share would be gratefully appreciated, too.

I never seen much of the outboards, but they are intriguing.

You have a wonderful collection of toys and hobbies there! This brought back some fond memories for me.

Thanks so much for that!  

Cheers..


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

theres a Great Garloo in the box on fleabay right now, and its at 227.00 with 2 days to go.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

*OK Let me get this straight.....*

You get to clean out a house that some one just moved out of and lo and behold they leave behind mint condition early 60's toys in the boxes ?

Is that about the size of it?

What else they leave behind? A safe full of cash?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

AMX said:


> You get to clean out a house that some one just moved out of and lo and behold they leave behind mint condition early 60's toys in the boxes ?
> 
> Is that about the size of it?
> 
> What else they leave behind? A safe full of cash?


 

To be so lucky!  rr


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

The Tijuana Taxi is the koolest!!! I have a reproduction body but I don't have a chassis yet. MOO - unless you need the cash I would hold on to this one.

The blue bubble top car is a Gar-Vic Firebird GTX. Now that one I have a few samples of. We just started a "Thingie" class in our group and I love it. BTW - I have that exact same body for sale if anyone is interested. I can even build a complete car for you.

The red 2 seat coupe is a Cox Cheetah. Very nice!!

The red roadster is a Monogram. Ferrari? Again very nice car!!

Congratulations on the finds and thanks for sharing with us!!

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I forgot. The Tijuana Taxi is featured in Phillipe DeLespinay excellent book "Vintage Slot Cars" on page 84.


Marty


----------

